# LFTS 11/10



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Feels good out here the only thing missing is a rifle.


I was thinking the same thing. This is gun weather.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Weather channel said no snow at night and i woke up to a Christmas miracle.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm out in sanilac county. It's a great day for wind chimes!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

From yesterday morning, as promised. Hoping it's a good day since I have 1-2 bars of service lol

Dont worry, gramps was notching the tag when I took the as-found pic.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bucks running does everywhere!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

thought a tree was coming down when a few started to leave the roost.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Lenawee public, nothing yet but can see for miles


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

i don’t envy you guys in treestands!! Wind is raw


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Put me down also for “zero expectations” this morning. In a ground blind with decent visibility but not expecting to have any shots, but at least I’m out! Hats off to those in a tree, not sure I would last more than an hour. Good luck all!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm expecting to have picked the wrong stand this morning. Par for the course this year.


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Out in northern Oakland co. In a box blind with the wife / heat! Can’t beat this setup!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Sticking it out in the tree this morning with high expectations. Saw 7 different bucks here yesterday morning plus my dad saw a big one in here last night. So far only one a buck of unknown size.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sitting in The Perch. One decent one chasing and one little one keeping his distance.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

for the third day in a row I'm punched in and did I mention 12 hour shifts suck during deer season .......good luck stay safe and warm


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Stuck taking my mom to a funeral today. Good luck guys.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

In my box blind in Ottawa near river marsh again today for 3 hours. The duck hunters are having a field day shooting holes in the sky. Maybe they will push something out of the swamp to me. Shoot straight my fellow stick throwers. Let's paint the snow RED!

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I wussed out...


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Out again in snowy Leelanau, wind is really swirling. Single doe so far.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had another tall tined buck walk the field edge. I am back in the woods. No matter. #TenPointOrBust


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my striker ice fishing gear on and 8 warmers. Let's Go!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Bucks running does everywhere!


Same here. One nice 8 had a doe on lock down 80 yards out. 40 closer, and he was toast. Crazy morning.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Wind is blowing my pop up all over the place.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Go get’um Boys and Girls, I decided to take the morning off, need the morning to straighten out my gear, going to break out the gun hunting gear for this afternoon’s sit, someone hammer one this morning!
Flight


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck out there guys , I decided to take the morning off and get the boat winterized back at them tomorrow


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Expectations are not meeting reality. I dreamed about button bucks frolicking in the fresh snow and big bucks hot on does. I may fill my Turkey tag on a hen if things dont change soon. I didn't dress warm enough


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Old lund said:


> Good luck out there guys , I decided to take the morning off and get the boat winterized back at them tomorrow


Winterize the boat :yikes::yikes: but there's no ice in the river yet and still plenty of fish to be caught.......but I can't blame ya I'm stuck on hunting and can't even think about fishing for now.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Right now I am thinking if I wasn't stuck at work I would be out getting ready to kill that spike that won't leave me alone. Strange body size to antler size ratio, but I know he will taste good.

I am hoping all the does are just off getting a good pampering and come back soon so I don't have to shoot him. I WILL have a deer in the freezer before I head up to rifle camp though, so no one is safe.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHA CHING!!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey U of M, how much snow do you got up there, maybe I'm wrong but aren't you up in iron county? If you get a second send us a weather/deer sighting update, good luck up there in God's country!



U of M Fan said:


> High of 22 degrees, I hope that heater works.
> 
> Moving slow today, about to have a coffee to get things moving.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Two more little bucks and two does. One of the LBs has been rooting around in the leaves in the same spot for 15 minutes. Think he found a squirrel's cache. Jackpot!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> CHA CHING!!!
> View attachment 340427
> View attachment 340429


Nicely done!! Congrats! Beautiful buck.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

In the stand in Jackson freezing my butt off. 6pt, 8pt, few does and fawns all in range just not the ones I'm looking for.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sweet! Congrats to OGB


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW holy crap that's a beauty congratulations what am I doing in the house!



old graybeard said:


> CHA CHING!!!
> View attachment 340427
> View attachment 340429


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Beautiful buck OGB. Congrats!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Cold and windy in Lakeview!
My luck's gotta change. The son and I both took the day off yesterday to hunt.
Well we woke up to no heat so I stayed back






! He came out in the snow and scored. Got in a gun blind this morning and promptly at 6:45 am the duck hunters 100 yds behind me unleashed the furry!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> CHA CHING!!!
> View attachment 340427
> View attachment 340429


Stud!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Quiet morning here but beautiful weather got a very light dusting of snow last night. Cold 19 degrees here feels like temp of 9....I love it! But the deer are no where to be seen yet. 

On another note got some venison hanging in the barn. Swooped up a road kill doe Fawn in front of my house not beat up bad at all. Would hate to not try and salvage the meat. Will skin and butcher her tomorrow. 

Good luck all!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> From yesterday morning, as promised. Hoping it's a good day since I have 1-2 bars of service lol
> 
> Dont worry, gramps was notching the tag when I took the as-found pic.
> 
> ...


Great job! Your shot was sure on the mark. Congrats. And yes....Cha Ching!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gave this yote a haircut, shot low.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Blind heater is working well this am. I'll keep monitoring my bird feeder for rogue bucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> Excellent job!!!!! Way to stick with it and hammer a stud! I’ve been camp cook before it’s not all that bad! Go shoot a doe now


I have 2 doe tags .


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had another buck run the field edge right over to my buddy's stand.










Apparently he shot at that tall-tined buck I saw earlier and blew up his Ravin. So now he's just taking pictures . And I guess it was a ten!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very happy to see you connected OGB


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats OGB!! Great Buck!
It was brutal out there this morn with the wind. 20 ft up in the stand between corn and swamp, saw one doe at 7:30 and nothing after that. Had to force myself to stay till 9 but at 8:54 when i sneezed a mouthful of red man spit into my facemask....it was time to go!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> Just had another buck run the field edge right over to my buddy's stand.
> 
> View attachment 340477
> 
> ...


How’d his Ravin blow up?


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Got down when the wind really started to kick in. 8pt, 7pt, two 6pts, numerous does and fawns. I'm starting to think I missed the magical rut days, these young bucks could care less about the does. No more chasing, wind checking, etc. Anyone else seeing anything good in Jackson? 

Cousin hunting washtenaw isnt see much either, even having bucks come in and hang around together with no aggression.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats OGB!!! Great buck and great season!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok a nice WARM BREAKFAST and hot coffee reallllllyyyyyy sounds good now. All teasing aside the last couple days! 

I’m partially froze but it was worth it! Gonna stick it out an hour more then done til afternoon


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

congrats on a nice buck OGB!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice one ogb. I have seen 9 bucks so far, only 1 good one out of range. It's been fun.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations OGB! Awesome buck!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I’m worried my feet are going to look like Mr Deeds here in a minute. Seen some good movement this morning, nothing in bow range. Real nice 8pt at about 9am. Northern Macomb County.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations OBG


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the bucks guys! Saw three nice shooters this morning. Had a stud of an 8 walking right to me. Wind shifted a little when he got to 40 yards and he was down wind of me. That ended it quickly as he smelled something he didn't like and took off. Been so close three different times this year. Bound to happen soon enough!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Got down when the wind really started to kick in. 8pt, 7pt, two 6pts, numerous does and fawns. I'm starting to think I missed the magical rut days, these young bucks could care less about the does. No more chasing, wind checking, etc. Anyone else seeing anything good in Jackson?
> 
> Cousin hunting washtenaw isnt see much either, even having bucks come in and hang around together with no aggression.


Brother and I hunt Jackson co and was thinking the same thing on the drive.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Saw a racked buck, nephew got the fever and air balled the shot. Shot ahead of him by about 3’!!!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

The last four days have been awesome for chasing and deer movement. Had my #1 go past me at 20 yards chasing a hot doe but couldn’t get him to stop (Thursday afternoon). This morning was COLD in Allegan County and it took everything I had to stay on stand til 10:30 and didn’t see one deer. Hope to seal the deal before gun season rolls around but down here you hear the one shot sighting in every evening the weekend before. Shoot straight boys.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> CHA CHING!!!
> View attachment 340427
> View attachment 340429


Good work greybeard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Dubllung4 said:


> Pops turned some snow red this morning! Dark antlers and a huge neck, looks like a Sask deer. He makes mine look small!
> View attachment 340513
> 
> View attachment 340515


Awesome buck! Congrats to your pops!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dubllung4 said:


> Pops turned some snow red this morning! Dark antlers and a huge neck, looks like a Sask deer. He makes mine look small!
> View attachment 340513
> 
> View attachment 340515


That's a hog!! Congrats to your dad!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> What do ya mean!? You are pretty close. Lol


Lol went to goose field this morning, got buried, luckily buddy had a strap. Geese started to fly as pulling out got out.
I'm pretty conservative driving in fields, this one looked solid, was great, didn't cut a track until we hit quick sand.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

theangler said:


> No Southern Comfort?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Saving that for this evening, after the boy punches his tag!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to the "Original" Gray Beard! Nicely done, Sir.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Got down when the wind really started to kick in. 8pt, 7pt, two 6pts, numerous does and fawns. I'm starting to think I missed the magical rut days, these young bucks could care less about the does. No more chasing, wind checking, etc. Anyone else seeing anything good in Jackson?
> 
> Cousin hunting washtenaw isnt see much either, even having bucks come in and hang around together with no aggression.


I hunt Jackson too. On my property the action was hot and heavy last Saturday. Of course that was on the section of property I WASN’T hunting. One unknown buck seemed to be doing some searching yesterday and we saw a big one with nose to the ground in a wide open field at 12:30 yesterday. But yeah-I think it’s kind of behind us from what I’m seeing-unfortunately. Then again, tomorrow may be a completely different story!


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Back out in the blind. Put some bigger stakes in. Hopefully it wont fly off now.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

TheMAIT said:


> I hunt Jackson too. On my property the action was hot and heavy last Saturday. Of course that was on the section of property I WASN’T hunting. One unknown buck seemed to be doing some searching yesterday and we saw a big one with nose to the ground in a wide open field at 12:30 yesterday. But yeah-I think it’s kind of behind us from what I’m seeing-unfortunately. Then again, tomorrow may be a completely different story!


I'm still seeing does with fawns where I am. Lots of small bucks cruising.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Settled in since 2. About 5 minutes after getting in stand I hear neighbors quad tuning up the woods. Proceeds to sight in gun for last 20 minutes. Pure Michigan baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Back out in Bale blind. Camera says I should have expectations...I'm hopeful.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> Someone will be very happy by the end of this day. Who will it be?


Just got to half draw on a stud @ 2 o'clock. He wheeled around and went ears down I thought to run off a young 8 but the 8 watched him go and circle me 50 yards out before disappearing up wind. Couldn't stop or call him back no matter how hard I tried. The 8 stood downwind of me and stared at me for 10 minutes before going the way the big one went. I hate that little mf now. That deer could've taken my whole arrow without poking out the other side. He was big!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubllung4 said:


> Pops turned some snow red this morning! Dark antlers and a huge neck, looks like a Sask deer. He makes mine look small!
> View attachment 340513
> 
> View attachment 340515


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats Pops Awesome buck and pics. 




Dubllung4 said:


> Pops turned some snow red this morning! Dark antlers and a huge neck, looks like a Sask deer. He makes mine look small!
> View attachment 340513
> 
> View attachment 340515


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm out, trying some new ground (for me) this afternoon. Ground sit near some swamp and a little heavier cover. Watching the South side of the swamp to see if any bucks go checking. Bow season has been horrible since the end of week 2, do here's hoping.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My last hunt of the season.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

Sitting in a nice tree in Alcona County state land. Waited for the wind to switch out of the NW. Been here since 10:30 and do far just seen a pheasant hunting.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Been out about an hour. 
Hunting in a ground blind. 
Congrats. Pulled some cards yesterday. 
Pics of bucks all’s day and night. Must have got twenty pics of this guy chasing in one of my rye fields.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Got one with my 450 today. I know I’m a little early, but who’s counting. Not my biggest.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh..... with the help of an unknown automobile. Had to put the poor guy out of his misery.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Back in the stand NELP hope to see some rut action.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 340561
> Oh..... with the help of an unknown automobile. Had to put the poor guy out of his misery.


You most certainly did the right thing! 

I have to ask, can you use a gun in a hard case situation? I know I would, just to help the animal from suffering. If it was illegal, I'd deal with that after doing the right thing morally.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

This morning was pretty good, seen about 12 does a spike and a small 4. Took off around 1230-1 to get back out and from 2-2:30 had some good action. 6 different bucks and about 12 does. Hoping they come back.


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Finally made it out to the Barry county, 250 acre property nobody has hunted this year. Have some pics of some nice ones and the area I walked through was/is tore up with scrapes and rubs, some fresh after the snow. Had a spot picked out back in the timber but I stopped short due to climber noise, time, and sign. I’m grounding it in some thick stuff but In a bit of a pinch between two ponds. And fresh sign nearby! Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just sat down in Livingston. 
My last sit until the whole game changes lol!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

At my brother's jackson county, he's already tagged out


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Days like these I love box blinds 
Good luck everyone shoot straight









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

BlackRhino said:


> You most certainly did the right thing!
> 
> I have to ask, can you use a gun in a hard case situation? I know I would, just to help the animal from suffering. If it was illegal, I'd deal with that after doing the right thing morally.


I’m not sure of the legality of me using my gun. But I never thought twice about it. He was in bad shape and actually was in my neighbors cattle pasture doing a number on her fences.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dubllung4 said:


> Pops turned some snow red this morning! Dark antlers and a huge neck, looks like a Sask deer. He makes mine look small!
> View attachment 340513
> 
> View attachment 340515


Freakin dandy! Congrats to your dad you guys have had a helluva season. Oh and beautiful pictures too.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been in the woods for a hour now, decided to stay in bed this morning, deer movement has been slow at best and after getting my butt kicked by Mother Nature yesterday I needed a break. I left the Hoyt in the case and decided to take out little flights cross bow, that allows me to wear my cold weather gear and sit in a gun shack out of the wind, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

NWLP..Been settles in my hub blind for awhile now watching a travel area by the wheat, hoping does feeding=a buck behind them. Still a light snow coming down.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Been out since 1 I am starting to believe it’s the lock down stage in lapeer county haven’t seen a sparky or anything chasing yet this year.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got back in the standbin Barry co at 2:40 or do and at 3 I look to my right and this guys coming right at me. This is the second time I’ve passed him now. He has a death wish...hope he makes it though! Wind died down some but it’s still chilly out here. Good luck!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Saddle hunting on public in Ohio.
Saw turkeys and one squirrel since dawn. Riding it out for the duration.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back in the hub of tears with the nephew. It’s been a long day for the kid after the whiff. Hope he gets a chance to redeem himself


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Skipped this morning. Looks like some had a good one!
Congrats 
Action has resumed where it left off last night. 7 does already moved through in the first 30 minutes. Sure would be nice to fill my other tag before gun. 

Good luck all


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

7 does and 1buck so far this afternoon. Good luck all

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sent the Secretary of War out hunting. Hope she gets something, if not, I'll have a couple hours of peace and quiet.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Scottygvsu said:


> Back in the hub of tears with the nephew. It’s been a long day for the kid after the whiff. Hope he gets a chance to redeem himself


Been there this year myself young man. Keep shooting it's all part of the game!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Later I'm busy caping him out.


Nice one!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

BlackRhino said:


> You most certainly did the right thing!
> 
> I have to ask, can you use a gun in a hard case situation? I know I would, just to help the animal from suffering. If it was illegal, I'd deal with that after doing the right thing morally.


Good thing you didn’t use a school bus!!!


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

RMH said:


> My move payed off Bigly.
> 
> I shot some sort of King Deer. This thing is Huge!!!
> 
> ...


Have you found out what it is? It looks like a Red Stag or a small elk (just from comparing it to pics on the net. I am no expert at all). If you brought it in to the DNR, is there a possibility of a fine if it isn't a whitetail?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

dapakattack said:


> Have you found out what it is? It looks like a Red Stag or a Wapiti (just from comparing it to pics on the net. I am no expert at all). If you brought it in to the DNR, is there a possibility of a fine if it isn't a whitetail?


Yes it's a King Deer. They are are alpha of the male Whitetail Deer. It is believed by some that there are only one per 100 square miles so I am very fortunate. They only grow their Mane during the rut.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

RMH said:


> Yes it's a King Deer. They are are alpha of the male Whitetail Deer. It is believed by some that there are only one per 100 square miles so I am very fortunate. They only grow their Mane during the rut.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is awesome (I have never heard of a King Deer before. Learn something new everyday). Congratulations! Will make a great mount. Make sure to display the arrow you took him with.


----------

